# cheapest ipod touch



## dodo (15 Aug 2009)

cheapest ipod touch latest generation, any ideas


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Aug 2009)

Lots of them 2nd hand, on adverts.ie


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Aug 2009)

Cheapest I've seen the 8gb version is in Halfords - €199 (everywhere else sells them for €219).  Larger Tesco stores also sell them, so you could earn a couple of Euro in Clubcard points if you buy it there


----------



## tester1 (25 Aug 2009)

Argos in Newry in Northern Ireland sell them for 165! sterling so works out about 190 euro


----------



## tester1 (25 Aug 2009)

scratch that 

found it on asda direct for 184 approx 

http://direct.asda.com/Apple-iPod-touch---8GB-/000582867,default,pd.html


----------



## TarfHead (25 Aug 2009)

At current exchange rates, that's about EUR 200.

(GBP 159.99 + 9.95) @ 0.845.

Don't assume ASDA will charge the same GBP/EUR rate as some random website may quote .


----------



## ozzym (11 Sep 2009)

If you or anyone you know happens to be flying through a London airport, Dixons Travel (only in the airports) have the 8GB for £145 and the 16GB for €185


----------



## pansyflower (11 Sep 2009)

There are two Dixons in Heathrow Terminal One. 
Recently I was looking at cameras and the first Dixons didn't have what I wanted, but they didn't send me to their other branch, I came across it accidentally.


----------



## pansyflower (11 Sep 2009)

Does Asda deliver to € area?


----------



## ozzym (11 Sep 2009)

Tesco Direct are selling the 8GB for £145 and the 32GB for £228


----------



## irishlinks (11 Sep 2009)

ozzym said:


> Tesco Direct are selling the 8GB for £145 and the 32GB for £228



And what good is that to anyone living in Ireland? They don't deliver here!


----------



## ozzym (12 Sep 2009)

irishlinks said:


> And what good is that to anyone living in Ireland? They don't deliver here!


 
I would think that some people in Ireland might have friends or family in the UK that it could be delivered to and then posted on for a few quid. I do anyway. There was also a company called Dealhunter that were providing Irish consumers with the use of a UK delivery address so they could take advantage of lower prices in the UK and then deliver it on to the consumers. 

So to answer your question, it might be of use to SOME people living in Ireland. Anyway, only trying to help...


----------



## karlod (15 Sep 2009)

Walking past HMV, Hendy street yesterday and the 8gb ipod touch was going for 179.99. cheapest ive seen in Dublin


----------

